# Eagle Fishmark 480 problem



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I know there is a thread on here regarding an issue with the 480, but I wanted to get this seperated from that discussion so it does not get lost. I bought my unit in April and the last trip out, the screen has been fading in and out. It still pulses, light works, menu comes up, but the screen will fade out. It will come and go. Does this sound like a voltage issue? I know they don't draw very many amps, but I'm sure it still needs voltage. Any similar issues with this unit? It happens when the motor is running or not.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

your screen will show voltage if you set it? whats your voltage reading. check for a loose connection.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

if possible, try a different power source? At least you will know if it is the unit or the power.


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure sounds like it could be a power issue. Like other said try a different power source by making sure all your connections are sound and hook it up directly to the battery. I had the Fish Elite 480 a couple years ago that didn't like to power up. Finally in one of the first couple outings it went out for good. Returned it and put up the extra cash to upgrade to the Lowrance 480 and haven't had a problem that was the units fault since. Not sure if I just had a bad unit or what, but I've seen other posts on here about other people having problems with the Eagle 480's as well.

Barry


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my last unit, a 320 the transducer went out after 2 years ,and for my 480, the power cord for the unit to the transducer went bad this year. seems like they are built to last 2 years and thats about it.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

The voltage display was reading below 12 volts. I'll try the connections and a direct battery connection and see if it helps. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Wannabitawerm said:


> the screen has been fading in and out. ..the screen will fade out. It will come and go. ....


Quit drinking the beer & take off the sunglasses at night...


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Watch it, stosh! I'm gonna try the rocks tonight, and don't think I won't bring you out just to watch you fall!!!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Ya... I'l be just like your screen.....fading in & out of sight .......


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

May head to the rocks at Lorain tonight. Will post if anything happens.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Sent my unit out for repair last Friday. Recieved my new unit in the mail today. So far, I'm happy with the service. Hopefully the problem is resolved.


----------

